# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Another pic request!

## OoDee

Hey. I would like to see some pics with no posing or anything. You know. Just relaxing and kinda hanging out. Any pics will do but I´d especially like some Ray, Priest, Wheeler and Levrone pics.
So if there´s anyone who can help, thanks alot!  :Big Grin:  

OoDee

----------


## BigDude

:Big Grin:

----------


## BigDude

My all time favourite 'relaxed' photo. The dude is noticable muscular for homeless  :Wink:

----------


## tatty

> _Originally posted by BigDude_ 
> *My all time favourite 'relaxed' photo. The dude is noticable muscular for homeless *


Lol

----------


## OoDee

Come on guys!!! There has got be more!!

OoDee

----------


## The French Curler

That IS a big homeless dude!

----------


## str82hellnback

yea those sucked bad guys. I would also like to see some pics of the big guys in t shirts just hanging around, off season or contest prep is fine,lets see the big guys when they're not squeezing hemoroids out.lol

----------

